# Chile lime fajitas and charro beans



## jcam222 (Jul 13, 2021)

My wife made tacos a few days ago and it kicked off my need for more Mexican flavors. I often make killer keto cowboy style baked beans with my bbq meals. I decided it’s time I mastered a keto Mexican charro style beans. These are black soybean with bacon ends, chicken chorizo, poblanos , onions, chicken stock , diced tomato and chili morita paste. Spices include cumin, Mexican oregano, garlic, , bay leaves and a packet of Sazon Goya. These were really made as side dish prep for fajitas on the Blackstone griddle. Monday night Blackstone griddle fiesta. Chile lime marinated ribeye and chicken. Chicken is paired  with grilled onions ,bell peppers and salsa. Steak with grilled poblanos and a chipotle crema.   All keto. The beans are out of this world good. Happy to type up the recipe if anyone wants it. It will be a staple for us moving forward.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 13, 2021)

Holly Cow Jeff!  That looks incredible.  You took those beans to the next level.  I going to want that recipe when you get some time.  I knew i bought some  chorizo and poblanos for a reason.   IMy favorite chorizo is actual Johnsville but been unable to find it lately.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 13, 2021)

Dang Jeff that looks awesome man! Did you pound out some keto churros to finish off the meal?


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 13, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> My wife made tacos a few days ago and it kicked off my need for more Mexican flavors. I often make killer keto cowboy style baked beans with my bbq meals. I decided it’s time I mastered a keto Mexican charro style beans. These are black soybean with bacon ends, chicken chorizo, poblanos , onions, chicken stock , diced tomato and chili morita paste. Spices include cumin, Mexican oregano, garlic, , bay leaves and a packet of Sazon Goya. These were really made as side dish prep for fajitas on the Blackstone griddle. Monday night Blackstone griddle fiesta. Chile lime marinated ribeye and chicken. Chicken is paired  with grilled onions ,bell peppers and salsa. Steak with grilled poblanos and a chipotle crema.   All keto. The beans are out of this world good. Happy to type up the recipe if anyone wants it. It will be a staple for us moving forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




W O  W !!!!!!!!!

Excellent photos and it looks and sounds SO delicious! GREAT JOB!


----------



## clifish (Jul 13, 2021)

Niccceee!!!  me likey.  what are the tortilla you are using and the other red cup thing?


----------



## rc4u (Jul 13, 2021)

im for recipe. those beans look awsome


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks awesome Jeff! I gotta give those cheese tortilla bowls a try soon


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 13, 2021)

Flavor bomb! Looks delicious. Big like.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 13, 2021)

Another exceptional piece of work Jeff, big Like! RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 13, 2021)

Could hurt myself on just the beans! Looks darn good.

Jim


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 13, 2021)

All looks great. Kudos for sustaining the Keto regime and the level of creativity is Amazing!...JJ


----------



## Dirty Steve (Jul 14, 2021)

Oh my. That’s just my game right there. Please share your recipe. Sounds great and nice plating. The beans look like they would have some spice.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 14, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> My wife made tacos a few days ago and it kicked off my need for more Mexican flavors. I often make killer keto cowboy style baked beans with my bbq meals. I decided it’s time I mastered a keto Mexican charro style beans. These are black soybean with bacon ends, chicken chorizo, poblanos , onions, chicken stock , diced tomato and chili morita paste. Spices include cumin, Mexican oregano, garlic, , bay leaves and a packet of Sazon Goya. These were really made as side dish prep for fajitas on the Blackstone griddle. Monday night Blackstone griddle fiesta. Chile lime marinated ribeye and chicken. Chicken is paired  with grilled onions ,bell peppers and salsa. Steak with grilled poblanos and a chipotle crema.   All keto. The beans are out of this world good. Happy to type up the recipe if anyone wants it. It will be a staple for us moving forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice!! I did my first black soy bean a la charra this past weekend.  I did 45min on high in Instant Pot.  I'm going to try 75min for softer beans.  I kind of refuse to soak overnight since I'm using a pressure cooker so I'm hellbent on figuring out the timing to go from dry bean to pinto consistency for making refried.  Once I figure it out I'll report back :)


----------



## clifish (Jul 14, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Nice!! I did my first black soy bean a la charra this past weekend.  I did 45min on high in Instant Pot.  I'm going to try 75min for softer beans.  I kind of refuse to soak overnight since I'm using a pressure cooker so I'm hellbent on figuring out the timing to go from dry bean to pinto consistency for making refried.  Once I figure it out I'll report back :)


When you find the time/setting please let us know.  I want to get some of these soy beans


----------



## rc4u (Jul 14, 2021)

but remeber soaking the beans releases the complex carbs that dont digest they ferment and ya toot


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 14, 2021)

For those interested also note when you are in a hurry Eden sells the black soy in cans. It’s a bit pricier that way but they are perfect. I actually used the canned in this. Recipe was 3 cans Eden black soy, 1 lbs bacon ends, 1 lbs chicken chorizo, 1 1/2. cups each diced poblano and onion, 1 15oz can diced tomato drained, 2 cups strong chicken broth, 1-2 packets Sazon Goya, 1T each cumin, dk chili, coarse black pepper, Mexican oregano , 3 Bay leaves and lastly 2 T Chile Morita paste. First fry bacon and drain grease as necessary leaving plenty for cooking as you add the onions and peppers. While those sauté cook the chorizo in a separate pan. With chicken chorizo I didn’t have to drain at all, with standard you likely will. Combine both pans and add the rest of the ingredients. I simmered for a couple hours. You could serve with a lot of liquid as a stew or as a side I wanted thicker. I added xanthan gum sparingly until I got the consistency I wanted. Just finished a small bowl at lunch and dang these things are addictive.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 14, 2021)

did you make the chicken chorizo? and if so do you have a recipe?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2021)

We eat black soybeans all the time & your recipe sure looks good!
Gonna have to give it a try!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 14, 2021)

Whoa Jeff!! That is a truly spectacular meal. Every time I think you can't get it any better you come up with something like this, which is one of, if not THE very best I've seen you put together. Outstanding job my friend!!

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 14, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> did you make the chicken chorizo? and if so do you have a recipe?


I bought it a a craft butcher shop last week. It was very tasty and lean. I’m going to try to make a homemade batch for sure.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 14, 2021)

clifish said:


> When you find the time/setting please let us know.  I want to get some of these soy beans



Will do.
You know I may just go 95 min and see what happens.  Worse case they all become refried beans I vac seal hahaha.


----------



## clifish (Jul 14, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Will do.
> You know I may just go 95 min and see what happens.  Worse case they all become refried beans I vac seal hahaha.


nothing wrong with that!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 17, 2021)

clifish said:


> nothing wrong with that!





tallbm said:


> Will do.
> You know I may just go 95 min and see what happens.  Worse case they all become refried beans I vac seal hahaha.


I made the  perfect bean today to use in baked beans and other recipes.  I soaked over night, rinced and added some spices, ham chucks and covered in water.  Brought to a simmer.  Started checking at the hour mark and shorttly after that they where bite through.  I removed from the water to stop cooking.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 17, 2021)

clifish said:


> nothing wrong with that!





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I made the  perfect bean today to use in baked beans and other recipes.  I soaked over night, rinced and added some spices, ham chucks and covered in water.  Brought to a simmer.  Started checking at the hour mark and shorttly after that they where bite through.  I removed from the water to stop cooking.




So I did a pot last night no soaking, just straight from dry, and had MUCH better texture.  In Insant Pot 95 minutes high pressure, they sat 45 min after timer went off because I was busy doing other things and thats when I got back to them.

These could be easily mashed with a spoon and texture in mouth easily mashed.  In Instant
 2.5 dry cups black soy beans, 5 cups water, 1 pound bacon, and stuff for charro beans.  
All my veggies disintegrated but the flavors where there and that's what I care about vs chunks and flavor.

I think next attempt will be 120min (2hrs) to see what happens to the texture.  I would like to know what the limits are.  These black soybeans seem to be heartier than most other types of beans due to the high protein content and stronger skins so it makes sense that they would need more cooking and hold together more firmly.

I'm hoping that my 120min experiment just about makes them refried mush all on it's own but maybe thats a 150min task, we'll see soon. 
Why??? 
Saves time and effort having to mash as I refry them in the pan by hand, also can more quickly get me into bean dip territory with fewer steps and effort if I figure this out :D

I'm shooting for max efficiency (minimal time and effort) plus max flavor :)


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 17, 2021)

tallbm said:


> So I did a pot last night no soaking, just straight from dry, and had MUCH better texture.  In Insant Pot 95 minutes high pressure, they sat 45 min after timer went off because I was busy doing other things and thats when I got back to them.
> 
> These could be easily mashed with a spoon and texture in mouth easily mashed.  In Instant
> 2.5 dry cups black soy beans, 5 cups water, 1 pound bacon, and stuff for charro beans.
> ...


Good info as I need to perfect the dry beans to bring cost down on the baked as I’m now selling them to a restaurant. If you are going to do the entire charro recipe in the instant pot maybe do the beans first and then add veggies and stuff towards the end after first pressure  release?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 17, 2021)

Very, very nice Jeff! You keep this up I might go keto too!


----------



## clifish (Jul 17, 2021)

tallbm said:


> So I did a pot last night no soaking, just straight from dry, and had MUCH better texture.  In Insant Pot 95 minutes high pressure, they sat 45 min after timer went off because I was busy doing other things and thats when I got back to them.
> 
> These could be easily mashed with a spoon and texture in mouth easily mashed.  In Instant
> 2.5 dry cups black soy beans, 5 cups water, 1 pound bacon, and stuff for charro beans.
> ...


how would the canned beans hold up to making baked beans?  Would they be too mushy?


----------



## tallbm (Jul 17, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Good info as I need to perfect the dry beans to bring cost down on the baked as I’m now selling them to a restaurant. If you are going to do the entire charro recipe in the instant pot maybe do the beans first and then add veggies and stuff towards the end after first pressure  release?



I'll keep the bean time and texture info coming on the Instant Pot cooking. If doing for a restaurant you would likely want to use a large more conventional pressure cooker and that should work fine.

For the veggies in my yeah I agree. I knew there was a strong chance the veggies would get obliterated into the liquid but I was fine with it because the flavor would be there.
To make full a la charra or charro beans I would do the beans, seaosning, onion, and bacon seperately then after they were done I would "stew" cook the diced veggies in and that would give exactly what people would expect. Flavors should be fine because we/I do this kind of stuff with canned beans and they come out fantastic so it's just the same concept :)



clifish said:


> how would the canned beans hold up to making baked beans?  Would they be too mushy?



I assume very well, I think that is what 

 jcam222
 is doing for his beans in this post.
I have never bought the canned black soy beans so I can't tell you first hand.  Reading other peoples accounts it sounds like they are about normal canned bean texture and if so then you just dump out of the cans and start turning them into baked beans on the stove and they would be ready pretty quickly.  Just as if you bought a plain bean in a can and did the same :)


----------



## clifish (Jul 17, 2021)

tallbm said:


> I'll keep the bean time and texture info coming on the Instant Pot cooking. If doing for a restaurant you would likely want to use a large more conventional pressure cooker and that should work fine.
> 
> For the veggies in my yeah I agree. I knew there was a strong chance the veggies would get obliterated into the liquid but I was fine with it because the flavor would be there.
> To make full a la charra or charro beans I would do the beans, seaosning, onion, and bacon seperately then after they were done I would "stew" cook the diced veggies in and that would give exactly what people would expect. Flavors should be fine because we/I do this kind of stuff with canned beans and they come out fantastic so it's just the same concept :)
> ...


Thanks just put a 12 pack in my Amazon cart,  I would like to make a keto baked beans and maybe refiried beans.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 17, 2021)

clifish said:


> how would the canned beans hold up to making baked beans?  Would they be too mushy?


I’ve made easily 20+ hotel pans of my cowboy baked beans with the canned with no issues. Keep in mine that’s in a smoker with temps between 250-300. Oven would be fine too. You would NOT want to use them in a pressure cooker.


----------



## clifish (Jul 17, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve made easily 20+ hotel pans of my cowboy baked beans with the canned with no issues. Keep in mine that’s in a smoker with temps between 250-300. Oven would be fine too. You would NOT want to use them in a pressure cooker.


do you have a write up on those cowboy backed beans?  Would love to try it.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 17, 2021)

clifish said:


> do you have a write up on those cowboy backed beans?  Would love to try it.








						Beef x2 and beans *Finished Q view added in thread*
					

Took a few days off to enjoy the cooler weather and cook. Doing some clod for pulled from the small end and slices from the rest. Doing a knuckle for lunch meat and lastly a big pan of my Keto Cowboy beans under it for the drip in goodness.    Got this whopper shoulder clod, almost 21 lbs...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## tallbm (Jul 23, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Good info as I need to perfect the dry beans to bring cost down on the baked as I’m now selling them to a restaurant. If you are going to do the entire charro recipe in the instant pot maybe do the beans first and then add veggies and stuff towards the end after first pressure  release?



Well I did another pot tonight 2.5 cups dry beans no soaking (right into the pot) 5 cups water, charro style but this time I used about 2 pounds of smoked turkey wings instead of 1 pound of bacon.
I went 120 min on the Instant Pot and discovered that is as high as it will go on time haha.  Pressure was on max for the Instant Pot.  It sat for 54minutes on low warm after it finished as I was working and that's when I got to it.

Beans were the most tender of all attempts but honestly not like they were much more tender than the 90min test.   That being said I personally will be doing 120 minutes no matter what.
Sad to say, it did not give me automatic refried beans or anything close to it BUT these will mash easily.
I'm thinking that these black soybeans are just so different and so sturdy that that will not melt down on their own like a pinto bean would.  No biggy though, at 120min I'm confident they will mash easy... in a soybean way not a creamy pinto bean way.  A blender, food processor, or an immersion blender will have no problems turning these into a smooth mashed consistency at 120minutes.

I also chopped my onions and jalapenos bigger and used some pico that was chopped bigger and veggies did not completely melt away at all.

Smoked turkey wings were fall off the bone at the touch haha.  The flavor from the turkey wings is fantastic BUT you will be dealing with Turkey fat/oil from the skin which taste a quite a bit different than pork fat in your beans so be aware of that.  If you don't like the turkey fat flavor (more like vegetable oil flavor to me) then just put the pot in the fridge and next day skim all that fat off.  Problem solved.

Ok just wanted to give you some feedback.  I think you can totally start buying dry beans and saving a ton of money and know you can pressure cook them from dry, no soaking, to ready in less than 3 hours (warm up + cook time).

I hope this info helps! :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 23, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> 2 T Chile Morita paste.


Going to try these with some enchilada's tomorrow.  I guess I can use Chipotle sauce or I have some Chipotle powder for this.  As usual I have to scale down your recipe.  Love my Paprika Recipe Manger for this!



jcam222 said:


> I added xanthan gum sparingly



I just got some Beef gelatin.  Will try that.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 23, 2021)

I have wanted to make black soy beans such as this, but my wife has exercised her veto power. 
Myths & Truths About Soy - The Weston A. Price Foundation (westonaprice.org) 
Specifically interesting is the effects of trypsin inhibitors 

I would tear up a bowl of that anyway! Fantastic looking beans!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 23, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> I have wanted to make black soy beans such as this, but my wife has exercised her veto power.
> Myths & Truths About Soy - The Weston A. Price Foundation (westonaprice.org)
> Specifically interesting is the effects of trypsin inhibitors
> 
> I would tear up a bowl of that anyway! Fantastic looking beans!


Not much you can do about getting veto'ed and I'm guessing you can't discuss the fact that 1 pot of these beans probably isn't close to an entire diet high in trypsin inhibitors lol.

I guess you'll just have to stick to the real thing, haha :D

Man I just had a bowl for lunch and WOW soooo good.  I love the extra flavor from the turkey wings.  It's basically a pot of beans made using turkey stock instead of water.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 23, 2021)

I think I may make some of these beans anyway just for me and see if she will try it?

Speaking of turkey wings, I LOVE THEM!
I just did these yesterday for making these kinds of things along with the leg quarters. This was from a whole bird that was free that I parted out.
	

		
			
		

		
	







The Mrs. requested low carb enchiladas, but Im thinking I may have enough for some beans too.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 23, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> I think I may make some of these beans anyway just for me and see if she will try it?
> 
> Speaking of turkey wings, I LOVE THEM!
> I just did these yesterday for making these kinds of things along with the leg quarters. This was from a whole bird that was free that I parted out.
> ...



Oh man that looks amazing! Also heck yeah, make yourself some and enjoy em.  I bet the wife may get a whiff and just have to have a bite :D


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 26, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Oh man that looks amazing! Also heck yeah, make yourself some and enjoy em.  I bet the wife may get a whiff and just have to have a bite :D


This is going to happen! 
Just got them in today. Now for a soak...


----------



## tallbm (Jul 26, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> This is going to happen!
> Just got them in today. Now for a soak...
> View attachment 505658



Nice!!!  Cook the crap out of em.  Can't wait to see what you make :)


----------



## clifish (Jul 26, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> This is going to happen!
> Just got them in today. Now for a soak...
> View attachment 505658


your a better man than me,  I opted for the 12 pack of canned....they were awesome though.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 29, 2021)

Ok... its settled. IM A FAN!







I'm sitting here like it's the campfire beans scene from Blazing Saddles!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 30, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Ok... its settled. IM A FAN!
> View attachment 506034
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here like it's the campfire beans scene from Blazing Saddles!



Oh yeah that looks amazing!  You nailed it man.  Enjoy eating beans again! :)


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2021)

sheaisidore said:


> what are the tortilla you are using and the other red cup thing?


The tortillas are low carb from a local keto store. 3 net carbs. The cup I make from cheddar. Make a circle of cheddar on parchment paper on a pan. Bake at 400F until the edges begin to brown.  As it cools a little drape it over a ramekin or bowl. It will harden in that position. I use that same process to make to taco shells , drape over a rod or enchilada by rolling with fillings while it’s still hot. Takes a bit of practice.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2022)

I think its about time for these.


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 3, 2022)

That looks delicious!

- Jason


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 3, 2022)

Amazing! I’m doing this!


----------



## tbern (Aug 3, 2022)

That really looks good!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## idahopz (Aug 3, 2022)

Man, that looks good


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 3, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I think its about time for these.





millerbuilds said:


> That looks delicious!
> 
> - Jason





bauchjw said:


> Amazing! I’m doing this!





tbern said:


> That really looks good!!  Thanks for sharing!





idahopz said:


> Man, that looks good


Blast from the past , now I’m hungry for some lol


----------



## clifish (Aug 4, 2022)

I have followed this recipe with chili lime chicken (need to do the beef) and it is awesome.  I have done the beans a bunch of times in various forms and have never had a complaint....only empty plates.



 jcam222
 is an great contributor here especially keto stuff.   I have incorporated many aspects of his cooks into mine...Thank you!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 4, 2022)

clifish said:


> I have followed this recipe with chili lime chicken (need to do the beef) and it is awesome.  I have done the beans a bunch of times in various forms and have never had a complaint....only empty plates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the kind words. It’s really the ultimate compliment if others enjoy


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 5, 2022)

I have the stuff now.  Thought about cooking some beans but just use the canned.  Could not afford that paste but got some Gran Luchito Mexican Chipotle Chili Paste that should work.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 5, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I have the stuff now.  Thought about cooking some beans but just use the canned.  Could not afford that paste but got some Gran Luchito Mexican Chipotle Chili Paste that should work.


I think y’all have me making some this weekend now too lol. You can easily sub in just chipotle in adobo puréed too.


----------



## didongthongminh (Aug 8, 2022)

thanks for sharing. i have just connected.


----------

